# Political Correctness Craziness And Monuments



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

With all the PCC (politically correct craziness) going on about Confederate monuments and their perceived connection to slavery, I am now beginning the removal of the single greatest monument to slavery and slave owners--the One Dollar bill with George Washington's portrait.

After all, George Washington was a slave owner.

So, please send all of your one dollar bills, and any that you may receive in the future, to me and I will personally dispose of them. After all, we don't want this tainted currency in circulation.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

This is all old hat for us down in the Deep South.....we used to have a statue of General Lee and also one of the soldier boy. 40 yrs ago, we had to remove them from their places of display and move them to the outskirts of town in a rundown cemetery, like I've said before, it's like the rest of the country is just now catching up tho the shit we've been dealing with for decades......if you hired a man/woman it had to be a black person, the next had to be a white person, then black then white, black/white.....same thing for promotions......almost the entire city police department is now black, public city works, fire department you name it, dominated by black folk.....of course the federal mandate was lifted now....they have enough diversity in the town, and it's just about bankrupt


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They should replace them with a monument for the Libtards.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And another.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry Cy, but that statue represents individuality.....we won't stand for that. Everyone knows no two snowflakes are alike.....that monument has to go, good try, but it won't fit nicely into our cookie cutter society. Not to mention, it's the wrong color....what were you thinkin'


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Really want to end slavery? Abolish the IRS


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

It is amazing what 50 years of non-stop, politically correct propaganda can do. If there ever were an example of a man we should try to emulate, it would be Robert E. Lee.

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2004/09/charley-reese/the-example-of-robert-e-lee/


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

RockmartGA said:


> It is amazing what 50 years of non-stop, politically correct propaganda can do. If there ever were an example of a man we should try to emulate, it would be Robert E. Lee.
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2004/09/charley-reese/the-example-of-robert-e-lee/


He was a very fine person who this country would be blessed to have a million like him.

In January of 2001 my middle sister had retirement dinner at Fort Mead in Washington DC. Not sure her Civil Service level but it required a Congressional Vote. The audience was Air Force and Army Generals, Colonels and Sergeants. She was presented for a retirement gift a picture of Confederate Generals of the Civil War. Impressed me. That was 16 years ago...9/11 was 16 years ago, what changed....the Democrat Party over the last few years.

What I do not understand in all the talk and studies on slavery is only the "slave owners" who were the bad people. If this were drugs it would be the "user" is the bad guy. What about those who made them slaves (this was in Africa,less think of them as the people who raised and made the drugs) then there were those who sailed their ships to Africa and paid those for the "slaves" and less call them the drug importers. In the drug world I understand they target those who made and import them for they consider them the most dangerous and biggest impact. But with the slavery issue why do they forget the North Eastern importers of slaves? To me they get a free pass. No way am I saying slavery was right but do not miss the fact all slaves were not black nor were all slaves owned by "white" Southerners either.

Also do not miss that today there are still many slaves in this country, to drugs, prostitution, some farm labors, and legal control by dependence on the government to the point they control millions with government programs. Slavery of any kind is not right. The real reason for the civil war was not slavery, it was states rights and that is being lost over and over as the federal government takes more and more authority from our states as with health care. President used slavery as reason to motivate the north to fight.


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

We have the same here in Australia. One of my forebears on my mother's side was a famous colonial early settler who one of our electoral areas in South Australia was named after. Just recently found out the Goverment intends to rename this area after an Aboriginal tribe/group. Nothing against the Aboriginal group but our family is also one with significant history in this country.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I think if they don't like it here we should get them a one way ticket back to their home land.
Just my opinion.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Saw on the local news today that a local black activist said "we need to remove the Confederate statues and put up black statues" ...WTF

If they would just shut up and accept their heritage and leave ours alone this would all blow away but they keep pushing the black thing, it's not like they don't get coverage daily on the news, most of the shootings and other bad stuff is being committed by blacks so they are getting more news coverage than whites...


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I am not trying to ruffle any feathers and know there are fine people of all races and sorry in all races. Do not understand the attitude in the US and other countries they seem to want to destroy records of their history which does not change the history and their action also become history. Over time it has to make their actions be reported for the ignorance it is. It has been reported over and over how the vast majority of US Citizens all across this nation do not agree with the remove of those monuments.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Swv.farmer said:


> I think if they don't like it here we should get them a one way ticket back to their home land.
> Just my opinion.


Guy ran for governor of NC back in the 30-40's on that very platform.....$100 and a boat ticket, he didn't make it


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

To bad.
He could have set a real example.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Swv.farmer said:


> I think if they don't like it here we should get them a one way ticket back to their home land.
> Just my opinion.


That one way ticket/leave the country nonsense never works.

Look at all the liberals that said they'd leave the country if Trump won.
Once their hangover wore off, they realized this is still the best place in the world to live, and decided to stay right here in the USA.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

JD3430 said:


> That one way ticket/leave the country nonsense never works.
> 
> Look at all the liberals that said they'd leave the country if Trump won.
> Once their hangover wore off, they realized this is still the best place in the world to live, and decided to stay right here in the USA.


Not an attorney but seems like we ought to be able to sue to enforce that. It to me is a contract, they promised to leave if we elected Trump we did and then they failed to live up to their side of the contract. Believe if we had made the same promise with if Hillary is elected I will leave they would have seen what they could do. Wait, not they would not have made us leave, sorry, they are counting on us to pay the taxes for their plans... :angry:


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Palmettokat said:


> Not an attorney but seems like we ought to be able to sue to enforce that. It to me is a contract, they promised to leave if we elected Trump we did and then they failed to live up to their side of the contract. Believe if we had made the same promise with if Hillary is elected I will leave they would have seen what they could do. Wait, not they would not have made us leave, sorry, they are counting on us to pay the taxes for their plans... :angry:


I love your thinking. Sue the b*****ds!

Ralph


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I wish we could a least get to a point where history was something that had happened, good or bad. Did we use nukes on Japan, was there slavery, did the holocaust happen, etc. We can't talk about it because it's offensive. History always has been written by the victor, maybe as we profess to become more "civilized" we can include multiple viewpoints into the history books. Whether we do, or we don't, monuments, and history shouldn't be the opinion of the political party in power, the majority, or minority that makes the most noise, etc. I'm no history expert but was group of people has a history above reproach? Enough of my soapbox.


----------

